# Vitamins/supplements pre IVF?



## JessNet21 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I'm due to start IVF in the next few months and I wondered what supplements I can take to improve my general ovulation/egg qual/over all fertility? I have PCOS and have done 4 rounds of clomid to no avail  

I've read all sorts - pregnacare, royal jelly, co enzyme, omega 3, evening primrose oil, raspberry leaf tea, and so much more! 

I'm worried about taking too much but really would like to start something while I wait for the letter in the post! So please can you recommend supplements for me?

Also - all the abbreviations are so confusing - I don't understand half the stuff because it's always abbreviated so a link or if someone could tell me the main ones I would be so grateful. 

Thanks all! 

J


----------



## WhizzyWoo (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello Jess,

You might find this post helpful.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

Good luck.

XOXO


----------

